# Update on Marshmallow



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Here's the latest pictures of my sweetie Marshmallow. Still no clue about breed. Has not crowed yet (2 of the others the same age, about 10-11 weeks, have). Not seeing any saddle feathers. I'm holding out hope until I hear a crow lol.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics! Interesting bird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So my favorite bird might be a girl after all. I don't see anything either but that could be wishful thinking too,


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Marshmallow is so pretty! I love his/her coloring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know. I spotted the color and it was instant like for me. I don't think the pic she posted was even asking about her/him.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I mean, who wouldn't like those colors? They're beautiful.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Marshmallow appears to be an Easter Egger or least part Easter Egger to me. Looks like he (yeah, I think cockerel) has some muffs starting to grow. Don't see any saddle feathers yet, but I think I see the beginnings of some hackles and those yellow/red wing patches are a male trait. What really leads me to cockerel though is the 3 row pea comb. Easter egger hens have one row pea combs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> Marshmallow appears to be an Easter Egger or least part Easter Egger to me. Looks like he (yeah, I think cockerel) has some muffs starting to grow. Don't see any saddle feathers yet, but I think I see the beginnings of some hackles and those yellow/red wing patches are a male trait. What really leads me to cockerel though is the 3 row pea comb. Easter egger hens have one row pea combs.


Good observation! She had a clear pic and I still wasn't paying attention.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Here's the latest pictures of my sweetie Marshmallow. Still no clue about breed. Has not crowed yet (2 of the others the same age, about 10-11 weeks, have). Not seeing any saddle feathers. I'm holding out hope until I hear a crow lol.
> View attachment 41401
> View attachment 41402
> View attachment 41403
> View attachment 41404


Wow everyone knows so much about chickens lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wow everyone knows so much about chickens lol


Years and years kid, like I've been telling you. I raised Silkies so that handicapped me for other breeds and id'ing them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Years and years kid, like I've been telling you. I raised Silkies so that handicapped me for other breeds and id'ing them.


Umm I’m not a kid lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, kiddo. I'm not at my best first thing in the morning. Add in a puppy aggravating my cats and it goes downhill from there.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Marshmallow appears to be an Easter Egger or least part Easter Egger to me


After looking at a picture of an Easter Egger (I'm new to chickens), she does look a lot like one in the face.


robin416 said:


> OK, kiddo. I'm not at my best first thing in the morning. Add in a puppy aggravating my cats and it goes downhill from there.


I know how you feel. Not cool.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, kiddo. I'm not at my best first thing in the morning. Add in a puppy aggravating my cats and it goes downhill from there.


My chicken pecked on my phone right on the word kiddo


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wow everyone knows so much about chickens lol


Ha Ha, some days we don't know anything about chickens!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

He is an Easter Egger and 1000% a cockerel.



SilkieGirl said:


> After looking at a picture of an Easter Egger (I'm new to chickens), she does look a lot like one in the face.


EEs don't have to have muffs and beards, so don't be fooled. They aren't a breed, and therefore have no standard. To put it simply, they are mutts bred with the intention of getting colored eggs. However, green/blue eggs aren't even a must to be Easter Eggers.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> EEs don't have to have muffs and beards, so don't be fooled. They aren't a breed, and therefore have no standard. To put it simply, they are mutts bred with the intention of getting colored eggs. However, green/blue eggs aren't even a must to be Easter Eggers.


Oh, I see. I did not know that. Thank you.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, I see. I did not know that. Thank you.


Yes. This is Scary one of my brown laying EEs. She's a CLB mix mix.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, wow. Scary is absolutely beautiful! She looks like a rooster.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> He is an Easter Egger and 1000% a cockerel.
> 
> 
> EEs don't have to have muffs and beards, so don't be fooled. They aren't a breed, and therefore have no standard. To put it simply, they are mutts bred with the intention of getting colored eggs. However, green/blue eggs aren't even a must to be Easter Eggers.


Ha Ha! EE blasphemy! They are religion to some folk...but they do lay pretty pastel eggs!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Update!
Marshmallow gave me his first crow this morning! Such a sweet voice 🙂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so Ken was right once again. 

How many boys does this make now?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, so Ken was right once again.
> 
> How many boys does this make now?


THREE :'(

I love Fudge, but choosing between Marshmallow and Honey is going to kill me!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I can see that being a tough choice. I wish I had good ideas for you but I don't. Me being me, I'd be looking for mates for the boys that I wanted to keep. But I was set up well to be able to do that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Super pretty! Hoping it's a girl too!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Super pretty! Hoping it's a girl too!


You might want to go back and read the other comments.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry, thought the comments said they weren't sure..🙃


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Any of the rest been crowing?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Any of the rest been crowing?


All three except Tiny


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> All three except Tiny


Oh wow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's the negative when getting bantam chicks, they can't be sexed due to their size. I don't think many folks luck out and get a good balance of the two sexes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's the negative when getting bantam chicks, they can't be sexed due to their size. I don't think many folks luck out and get a good balance of the two sexes.


Never seems like it.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Here's Marshmallow now. Definitely cockrel AND Easter Egger! Love him so much! The video link is him crowing.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

He's stunning! So glad he's doing so well!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Any of the rest been crowing?


Wow I can't believe I didn't see this when it was posted! I'm sorry!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm absolutely in love with that 3rd picture of him sleeping, He looks so peaceful!🥰


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Wow I can't believe I didn't see this when it was posted! I'm sorry!


Oh no problem! Don't worry anyway, I see you already responded to it!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Here's the latest pictures of my sweetie Marshmallow. Still no clue about breed. Has not crowed yet (2 of the others the same age, about 10-11 weeks, have). Not seeing any saddle feathers. I'm holding out hope until I hear a crow lol.
> View attachment 41401
> View attachment 41402
> View attachment 41403
> View attachment 41404


You have a lot of easter eggers! How many?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm absolutely in love with that 3rd picture of him sleeping, He looks so peaceful!🥰


He loves the tummy rubs. Can't keep his eyes open lol.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> You have a lot of easter eggers! How many?


Marshmallow plus 3 in my newer batch.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> He loves the tummy rubs. Can't keep his eyes open lol.


lol haha! I wish our little chicken of an Easter egger was like that! She frantically runs away when I come towards her.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> He loves the tummy rubs. Can't keep his eyes open lol.


Haha! I bet!


----------

